# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Spider plant for leucs?

## Eli

Hi guys!

I have a small spider plant that was "offspring" from my great grandmother's plant-a plant that she has had for 26 years and thats not her oldest one! Her pothos is 39 years old!!

I was wondering if i could use if for my leucs.

I will be using ABG mix and a 6500 k light.

I am aware that they will out grow the tank but just for a little while.

Will they thrive under the temps and humidity that the leucs should have??

Thanks!

----------


## bill

Yup. But i would only use one of those offspring, just in case  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

Frogman1031

----------


## limnologist

the spider plant should be able to adapt to most anything (as long as it isn't very cold or very dry)

----------

